# Difference between R15-300 and R15-500



## javadog (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello, new to the forum, needed to see if anyone knows where i can find what the exact difference is between the 300 and the 500 DirectTV Personal Video Recorder.

we have currently a R15-500 and it has been a bit flaky. so i called DTV and they shipped me out a new unit and remote. got here today but its the R15-300 not the R15-500 I originally purchased when i signed up.

the Advanced Support Specialist that i dealt with during the diagnostic and RMA process said to me that they had had issues with the 300 and that was prob what i was seeing, and as i told him, no, i have the 500. he said, regardless, we will ship you out a new machine. well since him saying that about the 300 i am a bit wary now. this unit is a unit that i have purchased. and it it failed i would expect them to replace it with the SAME unit that i bought originally.

am i concerned over nothing? can anyone point out to me the EXACT DIFFERENCES and/or send me to a web link that can explain in more detail what im looking at?

thank you in advance for your time

-javadog


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no "exact" difference document.....

Basically:

R15-500 was built by Humax
R15-300 was built by Philips

Both where built to the same specifications supplied by DirecTV.

There are no functionality difference between the two versions.
The only difference is their physical size.

There has been no "trend" that would sugguest the R15-300 has any more issues then the R15-500.


----------



## javadog (Jul 22, 2006)

then i can feel safe that what i have been shipped (R15-300 is just as good, and there is no reason to contact DirectTV and complain), and that was my main concern.

while on the subject of it, and again, i certainly appreciate all your time:

1.) software upgrades: are these only done via the sattalite when its turned on? or are they or can they be manuall done? and is it true (from reading some of these threads) that the 300 is NOT getting softwre updates as fast as the 500?

2.) what the HELL is the USB connect on the front of the 300 and 500 used for? (coming from a computer company owner, hardware builds for 15 years) i am certainly curious when im given a way to access a component.

3.) is there a way to dump what i have recorded from my unit to a computer? and no, i dont have a settop dvd recorder. Main reason why im asking this is, ive got a full season of a show that i dont want to lose, because i have to ship this old unit back. so i was hoping there was a way for me to dump the data off to my computer so i could burn it to dvds or something, that way my wife and i dont miss what we started recording back in Janurary of this year.

thanks again

-javadog


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) Yes via SAT... And if your unit is plugged in... it is turned on. There is a manual way to force the updates (do a search 02468), but that will only download an update if it is available for your unit....

500 faster then 300, in general yes... the 500 tends to be the first in the upgrade path.

2) The only "announced" feature, is possible usage with DirecTV2Go

3) No. As of right now, ther is no way to download content from the R15 to a computer digitally. You can use an analog capture card to re-record content on your PC... but that is about it.


----------



## scott T (Jul 6, 2006)

It's been said that the only differents between the 300 and 500. I have a 300 and know what it looks like. What does the 500 look like. Which is bigger or smaller.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

scott T said:


> It's been said that the only differents between the 300 and 500. I have a 300 and know what it looks like. What does the 500 look like. Which is bigger or smaller.


The 500 is a little bit bigger. That is the only differnce on how they look. I have had 2 300's before. The only problem I have had with them is that the remote didn't work as good for both of them. I would have to be directly in front the the DVR to get it to work. Other than that I had no other issue.


----------



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no "exact" difference document.....
> 
> Basically:
> 
> ...


do you know what the size of the 500 and 300 are?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry... I don't have the exact dimensions of either one.

Just know that the 500 is larger then the 300


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Where do I look to see which I have ?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

beakersloco said:


> Where do I look to see which I have ?


There are lots of ways, but the easitest way I know of is to look unders the access card slot.


----------

